# Any nub experts? Son dying to know if it's a brother or sister :)



## littlepeanut1

Anyone have any predictions? I have no idea what I think and feel like I'm swaying one way then the other :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0976.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

No idea about nubs.. i always look at face if its a nice pic like yours.. I would guess boy going on the face &#128522;


----------



## lian_83

I think he will have a sister.


----------



## littlepeanut1

xxxemmaxxx said:


> No idea about nubs.. i always look at face if its a nice pic like yours.. I would guess boy going on the face &#128522;

Thanks Emma I'm the exact same every time I think I know what I'm looking for I then can't make a decision lol xx


----------



## littlepeanut1

lian_83 said:


> I think he will have a sister.


It's a sister he's been asking for &#128513; Then two brothers after that which won't be happening! Xx


----------



## Talia12

I think girl.


----------



## MylittleErica

Looks like my baby scan, and it's a girl - so I think it's a girl :)


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Clearly rubbish at my guessing though! Haha


----------



## StaceyKor

:pink: xx


----------



## littlepeanut1

Talia12 said:


> I think girl.

Oh fingers crossed xx


----------



## littlepeanut1

MylittleErica said:


> Looks like my baby scan, and it's a girl - so I think it's a girl :)

Oh really? Only another 6 weeks to find out lol xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl also :)


----------



## calliebaby

Guessing boy... possible stacking


----------



## lian_83

lian_83 said:


> I think he will have a sister.

I am seeing nub forking. Also, head is more roundish, although could still lean boy based on the look alone.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Not the clearest but I would guess girl :)


----------



## Gretaa

Girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :)


----------



## HappiestMom

Girl


----------

